

The Best-Paying Companies For Software Engineers - negrit
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-worlds-highest-paid-software-engineers-work-for-these-25-companies-2013-4

======
mynewwork
I wonder how this works out for take-home pay. Many of the companies listed
have offices in Austin as well as the bay area (Cisco, Paypal, Oracle, VMWare,
Intel). Even ignoring housing costs, the california vs texas state income tax
means a 10% difference in take-home.

Are facebook and bloomberg engineers really coming out ahead, or are all their
developers just living in palo alto and manhattan?

